# DIY shop in Cairo



## marenostrum

Time to give my flat a lick of paint and get rid of those horrible carpets.
Does anyone know of a godd diy shop where you can get decent paint and decent paintbrushes?

Possibly one where i would end up paying only 50% on top of local rates.....

I'm in central Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Time to give my flat a lick of paint and get rid of those horrible carpets.
> Does anyone know of a godd diy shop where you can get decent paint and decent paintbrushes?
> 
> Possibly one where i would end up paying only 50% on top of local rates.....
> 
> I'm in central Cairo.




There is only one DIY shop that I know and that is on Faisel St.. but I don't know if they sell paint. There are lots of little paint shops around.. you buy your paint and they mix the colour for you, it would be a matter of walking around Zamalek to find one, Sipes is a large company with outlets all over the city.. there is one at the top of Nawal St..just turn left when you get to the top.. quite an easy distance from Zamalek.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> There is only one DIY shop that I know and that is on Faisel St.. but I don't know if they sell paint. There are lots of little paint shops around.. you buy your paint and they mix the colour for you, it would be a matter of walking around Zamalek to find one, Sipes is a large company with outlets all over the city.. there is one at the top of Nawal St..just turn left when you get to the top.. quite an easy distance from Zamalek.


ta for the info.
I'm looking for dedent paint stuff like dulux in the uk.

the problem is how dirty the walls are with wallpaper on them. Don't fancy using a wallpaper stripped in the summer so need to startn now the temps are bearable.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> ta for the info.
> I'm looking for dedent paint stuff like dulux in the uk.
> 
> the problem is how dirty the walls are with wallpaper on them. Don't fancy using a wallpaper stripped in the summer so need to startn now the temps are bearable.




No Dulux here Sipes has a make of paint I used when I lived in France but to be honest it's not as good as Dulex.. but then nothing is


----------



## SHendra

I ain't any expert in paint but a few times spotted Jotun paint shops here in Alexandria which are a worldwide brand etc. In surfing just now noticed they've also a branch in Cairo (Heliopolis). Don't know if it's any help to you at all but least theres contact numbers and info on their site and in English on top of that! Just do a little google search for Jotun in Egypt and hey presto!


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> I ain't any expert in paint but a few times spotted Jotun paint shops here in Alexandria which are a worldwide brand etc. In surfing just now noticed they've also a branch in Cairo (Heliopolis). Don't know if it's any help to you at all but least theres contact numbers and info on their site and in English on top of that! Just do a little google search for Jotun in Egypt and hey presto!




Yes that is the name of the brand I used in France....


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes that is the name of the brand I used in France....


Oh didn't notice that! lol. Always wanted that dog from the Dulux adverts though!


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> Oh didn't notice that! lol. Always wanted that dog from the Dulux adverts though!




Going off topic.. do you remember when the advert showed them painting a wooden house? It was the one railway station from Barnwell that had been moved to the Nene valley railway... the also filmed a James Bond movie there and now :focus:


----------



## marenostrum

ta.

Now i'll visit these shops. I'll try to avoid paying 500le for a can of paint.....


----------



## GM1

there is also DARY 
Egypt Yellow Pages ? Online Business Directory & Local Search Engine ? Search 
Dary Egypt | JOIN THE SHOPPING REVOLUTION!
several locations in Cairo


----------



## Karena

Marenstroum, I take it your in Zamalek, I live in KitKat which is across the bridge from you, there are many small DIY shops inside Midan KitKat which are very cheap, I have brought paint from these shops and its been Ok, I would advise you take an Arabic speaking person with you as many of the locals do not speak English. Hope this helps.


----------



## PoleDancer

GM1 said:


> there is also DARY
> Egypt Yellow Pages ? Online Business Directory & Local Search Engine ? Search
> Dary Egypt | JOIN THE SHOPPING REVOLUTION!
> several locations in Cairo


This was great news to me, as I've been looking for an 'Egyptian B&Q / Home Depot' for some time (as in a hardware / tools shop with stuff on display and with actual prices on). I've now found the Maadi brancy of Dary - between Hadayek El Maadi station and the Corniche. Unfortunately it's closed down. 

Does anyone know if the whole chain has closed, or if it's just this branch, and are there any other equivalent options?


----------

